# Mosconi zero 4 service manual required



## sksachinkadam83 (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone having Service manual of Mosconi Zero 4??I am ready to pay for it.Thanks in advance.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck finding that unicorn… sadly no one repairs amps these days, so manufacturers don’t generally do repair manuals like the old days

Maybe message frank miketta from mosconi on the mosconi Facebook page… but I wouldn’t hold my breath being honest


----------



## sksachinkadam83 (Jan 25, 2018)

Truly said.I did message Frank miketta but no reply as of now.Seems holidays going on there.Very sad to realise no support available for such a lovely and expensive amplifier.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

sksachinkadam83 said:


> Truly said.I did message Frank miketta but no reply as of now.Seems holidays going on there.Very sad to realise no support available for such a lovely and expensive amplifier.


No support? Good luck getting a manual for any modern amplifier from 99% of company’s…

why would they release circuit diagrams with China copying everything if they can 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## sksachinkadam83 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes,you are right.Let's see how it goes.


----------

